# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Te fituar por me te humbur

## B-rexha

Jam nje i ri nga jashte atdheut per rreth shtate vjet. Me eshte dhene "fati" qe te merrja pjese edhe une ne valen e mergimit qe nga mosha adoleshente e deri me sot. Jeta ka qene e ndryshueshme per mua pasi nuk ka qene "deshira" ime ajo e largimit por per arsye qe shumica e mergimtareve kane te perbeshket, gjetjes te nje jete ne boten e "re", e megjithate se u zgjata! Aktualisht pas shume peripecirash kam fituar dokumentat e ndihem disi i jo i entaziuar pasi gjithmone rremoj per nje konkluzion a valle duhet une te ndihem fatlum apo....

----------


## Foleja_

B-rexha  :buzeqeshje: 

Sikur e the edhe vet : je nj&#232;ri nga pjesemarresit e vales se mergimit, te ciles vale i takojme edhe shume e shume te tjere. Mirepo jeta nuk duhet "rremuar" per te gjetur  nje arsye  pse je ku je, por te krijosh aty ku je nje jete sa me te mire dhe te sukseseshme.Siqe e kuptova une je i ri ti B-rexha,andaj  bej diqka per jeten tende, qe dikur me vone kur vertete te "rremosh" te kaluaren te jesh krenar me veteveten,meso,puno dhe jetoje jeten. Te tjerat vijne me radhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B-rexha

bo bo prandaj ua veme fajin te tjereve pa e ditur se te tjeret sduan t'ja dine per fatin tone/ besoj se nuk e ke lexuar temen ne aspektin ekonomik por kombetar-(ik)

----------


## B-rexha

nuk besoj se eshte ajo cope leter qe do ktheje kohen mbrapa por vete secili prej nesh te kerkojme dicka me teper per veten tone e kjo ndoshta nuk ka te beje me politike por me vete karakterin shqiptar prandaj shume fjale te urta po krijojme por i krijojme me fjale ku nuk besojme :djall me brire:

----------


## Foleja_

I nderuar  B-rexha

Gjithsesi kerkoj ndjese   nqs  nuk e kam kuptuar  thelbin e postimit tend . Megjithate  ai ishte mendimi im  per gjetjen e qetesise shpirterore  te nje te riu ,para nje  shqetesimi  te llojit:duhet te ndihem fatlum apo...
Shpresoj  qe do ta gjesh pergjegjjen   se shpejti.

me respekt :  Foleja_

----------


## bebe

Une them se duhet te ndihesh i kenaqur, tani ke me teper te drejta, bota eshte e jotja. Tani je dy kombesh, dhe asgje nuk te ndalon te kesh kulture te dyfishte e t'i jetosh te dyja shtetet. Urime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hope_thebest

Wow sikur te isha dhe une ne vendin tend (dmth te fitoja dokumentat)...yyyhyy do beja dasem. Bashkohem me mendimin e bebes...tani i ke dyert e hapura. Ti gezosh dokumentat!!

----------


## FierAkja143

Eshte turp dhe gjyna qe Shqiptaret ndodhemi ne nje situat te till.  Une i mora dokumentat por nuk kam nxier krah te fluturoj, as nuk kam ber ndo nje feste, apo ku e di une ca tjeter!  Me duket shume ulje e madhe qe shteti jon na ka len deri ne ate pike sa te ndihemi te lumtur per te fituar ate me te cilen shumica e te tjerve kan lindur..mundesin qe te udhetojn neper bote pa problem.  Njeriu ka aq shume halle te tjera dhe aq shume gjera per te ber ne jete, sa ceshtja e dokumentave eshte thjesht nje gje e tepert.  

Me vjen keq per te gjith ata qe skan dokumenta sepse ka kaluar dhe familja ime ne ate faze dhe e di si eshte.  Por nga ana tjeter, me vjen shume inat qe duhet te kalojm situata te tilla...po mbi te gjitha nuk haroj qe jam krenare qe jam shqiptare!...me teper nga qe kemi ngelur rrugeve te botes jo per gje. 


B-rexha me vjen shume mire qe i ke mar dokumentat.  shiko vazhdo jeten, bli ndo nje shpi apo ku e di une ca dhe suksese shume ne jete!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

